# Question: is "Project Butter" in the software, the kernel, or both?



## dabomb224 (Apr 28, 2012)

I'll keep this really short: I love the new speed improvements, and I love Franco kernel. I am afraid that some or all of the improvements are in the kernel, particularly the governor. Does anyone here know if this is the case? I'd rather not lose speed for good colors.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tr4656 (Feb 2, 2012)

It's in JB.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

